# صباغة الملابس



## شيبت عبد الحم (9 أبريل 2007)

ارجو من لديه اى فكره عن صباغة الملابس والحفاظ على الوانها او استرجاع الالوان الى اصلها عندما تبهت ان يضعها فى المنتدى


----------



## عمرو سيد33 (13 يوليو 2009)

اى انواع الصباغه تقصد فكل نوع قماش وله صبغه


----------



## mimfarahat (2 أكتوبر 2009)

سيدي الفاضل
بالنسبة لعملية إستعادة الألوان التي تبهت فهذه غير ممكنة لأن الصبغة إما لم تعد موجودة علي الخيوط المكونة للنسيج او قد حدث تكسير للصبغة وكلاهما لا يمكن اصلاحة إلا بإزالة الصبغة بشكل كامل ثم إعادة الصباغة

إما بالنسبة للصباغة فهي عملية دقيقة وتحتاج لخبرة ولها فروع كثيرة


----------



## عبدالناصرمشالى (27 مارس 2010)

انا اعمل بمجال صباغه الاقمشه من حوالى31سنهوالى الان كل يوم فى جديد


----------



## عبدالناصرمشالى (27 مارس 2010)

ارجو طرح مشاكل المهنه وحلها من خلال المنتدى لكى يستفيد كل الاخوه السائلين


----------



## mhkhalifa (29 مارس 2010)

مهندس مصبغه محمود خليفه شركه دايتكس الاسكندريه


----------



## عمرو سيد33 (29 مارس 2010)

mhkhalifa قال:


> مهندس مصبغه محمود خليفه شركه دايتكس الاسكندريه


كيف حالك يا مهندس محمود سلامى للمهندس محمد صبحى الغالى الموسوعه فى عالم الصباغه حاول الاستفاده منه قدر المستطاع تحياتى مهندس فتحى السيد


----------



## mhkhalifa (30 مارس 2010)

الحمد لله مهندس فتحي السيد


----------



## jimy vanrooy (1 أبريل 2010)

مجهود يستحق التقدير


----------



## a.k. (29 يونيو 2011)

لم نستفيد شىء تحياتى وشكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

